# what to buy



## dipankar.2012 (Aug 22, 2012)

I want to run battlefield3 on my pc
core2 quad q8300 2.5 
gigabyte ga41m motherboard
6 gb ddr3 ram
graphics card 550ti 1 gb ddr3

should i need to have a smps of 600/650 watt
please suggest
Guys I am planning to buy 550 2 gb ddr5 please suggest what smps I will need


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 22, 2012)

Corsair GS 500 is enough for your sys.

Pls also tell us about your budget


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 22, 2012)

And what is that GTX-550Ti DDR3 version? Afaik 550Ti doesn't have any DDR3 version. 

And for your setup even Corsair CX-430v2 or VS-450 is enough.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 23, 2012)

A good 450Watt PSU is enough for your system.
There is no need of getting 600 or 650Watt PSU, which will be totally overkill.
Get any one of these:
Corsair CX430V2 @2.4K
or
Corsair VS450 @2.2K


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 26, 2012)

^^ Nobody can predict the present & future availability of Antec products in India. Although the suggested PSU is good, but for the reason stated by me, avoid it.


----------



## topgear (Aug 27, 2012)

^^ very true and If someone has the budget buying a powerful PSu ( compared to present requirements ) it's a good idea actually and can be considered as a long time future proof investment.


----------



## dipankar.2012 (Sep 23, 2012)

Sorry it will be ddr5


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 24, 2012)

^^ Read the previous posts.


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2012)

dipankar.2012 said:


> Sorry it will be ddr5



power consumption between GDDr5 and GDDr3 will be hardly ~10W - so don't think much about this and you said *"will be"* - so if you have not bought the gfx card yet get a HD7770.


----------



## hitesh (Sep 24, 2012)

What is your budget for psu ?
If it is 3k , then get the seasonic ss-400es for 2.8k through ebay.in
And yes get the 7770 if you haven't bought gc


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 24, 2012)

hitesh said:


> What is your budget for psu ?
> If it is 3k , then get the seasonic ss-400es for 2.8k through ebay.in
> And yes get the 7770 if you haven't bought gc



AFAIK op has GTX 550ti so no point suggesting it...
Pls dont suggest Seasonic because they have poor RMA experience..
Better if OP invests in Corsair or Antec


----------



## topgear (Sep 25, 2012)

hitesh said:


> What is your budget for psu ?
> If it is 3k , then get the seasonic ss-400es for 2.8k through ebay.in
> And yes get the 7770 if you haven't bought gc



Under 3k Antec - VP450 and Corsair CX430v2 is a much better choice.


----------



## hitesh (Sep 25, 2012)

topgear said:


> Under 3k Antec - VP450 and Corsair *CX430v2* is a much better choice.



I disagree. Reasons-
1 - Seasonic one is bronze certified whereas corsair one is not.
2 - ss-400es gives 30A and 360 watt over +12volt rail whereas 28A and 336watt in the corsair one. So technically ss-400es gives more current and power.
     Don't always go by the name.  



And yes rma experience is bad . But not too bad that you stop using their products .


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 25, 2012)

^^ If PSU goes bad, then you would like to suffer from the RMA service? huh.

Another good choice is Corsair VS450 @2.2K


----------



## hitesh (Sep 25, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ If PSU goes bad, then you would like to suffer from the RMA service? huh.
> 
> Another good choice is Corsair VS450 @2.2K



So you'll just buy an inferior product where there are more chances of psu going bad ? huh


----------



## topgear (Sep 26, 2012)

Tagan Psus offered 3 years warranty but as they are no longer in PSU business ( at-least what I've heard ) the distributor is saying the warranty period is just one year.

Coming to the Seasonic PSU - they are very good indeed but can you point me to some review of this and even Corsair VS450 can provide 360W over +12v rail but this does not makes it better than cx430v2 as there's absolutely no review of VS450 is available - so at-least I'm reluctant about suggesting PSus without any review unless there's budget constraint or availability issue.


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 26, 2012)

hitesh said:


> I disagree. Reasons-
> 1 - Seasonic one is bronze certified whereas corsair one is not.
> 2 - ss-400es gives 30A and 360 watt over +12volt rail whereas 28A and 336watt in the corsair one. So technically ss-400es gives more current and power.
> Don't always go by the name.
> ...



I disagree with you if more current/wattage on +12v is required one may increase budget & get a Higher wattage PSU.. 
But better service cannot be compared...

Also you cannot call corsair inferior...
they are nice products


----------



## Myth (Sep 26, 2012)

Corsair products are more than just nice. The performance combined with the post sales service make them a very good buy.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 26, 2012)

@topgear: No review of VS450 is available as it is made for Asia pacific region only.


----------



## hitesh (Sep 26, 2012)

Chaitanya said:


> I disagree with you if more current/wattage on +12v is required one may increase budget & get a Higher wattage PSU..
> But better service cannot be compared...
> 
> Also you cannot call corsair inferior...
> they are nice products


Bad knowledge about psus mate. You are missing one point here. Current/wattage supplied should be close to power taken from the source , for higher efficiency . 

I never called corsair inferior. I was comparing 2 specific products.
Corsair's psu are best out there , considering service and products.
It is only that cx series is not great. Also unlike other corsair products it is not manufactured by seasonic but by cwt(?).


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 27, 2012)

And still 80+ certified, which means >~82% efficiency during >90% of load.
Good enough for normal uses.


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 29, 2012)

CORSAIR 500CXV2UK - Rs 3276. Dont buy the VS 450 its utter crap. Get the one I mentioned,always leave some headroom for the PSU to funtion with efficiency.This one thing you shouldnt skimp on for a few hundred rupees.


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 29, 2012)

hitesh said:


> *Bad knowledge about psus mate.* You are missing one point here. Current/wattage supplied should be close to power taken from the source , for higher efficiency .



SS-400ES is 80+ bronze certified so efficiency is between 80% & 85%
Link

Corsair CX430 V2 Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

According to this review CX430v2 has efficiency between *81.2% - 85.4%*
so doesn't this convey same efficiency as seasonic one??


----------



## topgear (Sep 29, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> @topgear: No review of VS450 is available as it is made for Asia pacific region only.



is not there anyone in the whole Asia Pacific region who can review a PSU unit properly -- Strange !!


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 29, 2012)

topgear said:


> is not there anyone in the whole Asia Pacific region who can review a PSU unit properly -- Strange !!



Ask The Sorcerer.


----------

